# Bucephalandra NE1?



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

So I know it's probably a silly question, but does any one have a connection to some Bucephalandra Motleyana in the GTA?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Not yet but soon


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Yann said:


> So I know it's probably a silly question, but does any one have a connection to some Bucephalandra Motleyana in the GTA?


Yes I know someone who can help you, go to the plants/cultivation section and look for my "trading plant species" thread and go through it till you find "Altum", he should be able to get that plant for you but it's going to be pricey.


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

*TY*

Thanks so much for the info! I know it will be pricey, but well worth it 
Cheers


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Yann said:


> Thanks so much for the info! I know it will be pricey, but well worth it
> Cheers


No problem, good luck in your search and keep us posted.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I just want to know how many people in Canada have Buce and how many are selling. Its still rare and not many sell it in the US. So Canada is always far behind.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Sameer said:


> I just want to know how many people in Canada have Buce and how many are selling. Its still rare and not many sell it in the US. So Canada is always far behind.


I wish I had bookmarked the website but many collectors here in Canada and in the U.S use a certain Japanese website which a very well known plant collector lists his stuff. I haven't met many people on here who are into real rare plants and I'm talking about the ones that are 100-200$+ but I've chatted with many on PlantedTank and APC who are willing to sell/ship to Canada. It's all about who you know.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I wish I had bookmarked the website but many collectors here in Canada and in the U.S use a certain Japanese website which a very well known plant collector lists his stuff. I haven't met many people on here who are into real rare plants and I'm talking about the ones that are 100-200$+ but I've chatted with many on PlantedTank and APC who are willing to sell/ship to Canada. It's all about who you know.


Yea there are a few to many who sell buce on tpt, I wanted to know if there are few in Canada. I have no problem with shipping across border, I buy my plants from tpt always, because thats where all the rare stuff is. I would like to start with a buce or two but it will be a year or two before I start a big low tech setup.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I think im going to do a larger order when spring hits, anyone in? they are going to be about 25-45 bucks a pop plus shared shipping. Anyone in ? My contact in indonesia has most species. I will get a list soon, for now, name me the species you guys want.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

jimmyjam said:


> I think im going to do a larger order when spring hits, anyone in? they are going to be about 25-45 bucks a pop plus shared shipping. Anyone in ? My contact in indonesia has most species. I will get a list soon, for now, name me the species you guys want.


I'd definitely want to get in on that order, do you know if the 25-45 bucks includes the phyoto and all other certificates needed? Keep us posted with that list


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

jimmyjam said:


> I think im going to do a larger order when spring hits, anyone in? they are going to be about 25-45 bucks a pop plus shared shipping. Anyone in ? My contact in indonesia has most species. I will get a list soon, for now, name me the species you guys want.


Hahah Jimmy, you sound like a war lord here. Count me in, how much are you guys thinking of going with this?

Did you ever end up getting that RO unit? I'm thinking of getting the Aquatic Life, seem like the cheapest unit right now.

What the tpt? I never heard of that site? You guys want to clue me in on this?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, I was only trying to help.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

^  It was a joke, I mostly post over there.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hahah Jimmy, you sound like a war lord here. Count me in, how much are you guys thinking of going with this?
> 
> Did you ever end up getting that RO unit? I'm thinking of getting the Aquatic Life, seem like the cheapest unit right now.
> 
> What the tpt? I never heard of that site? You guys want to clue me in on this?


The Planted Tank . net

Its kind of like all of US gathers on that site to sell and stuff. There are many buce sellers there. Ive seen prices from $20 to in the hundreds. As for buce species, Ive heard there are only a few, like single digit amount of buce species yet people have named like hundreds of species out of thin air. I would never buy a buce without seeing the pic of the plant I will be buying.

Not ready for buce yet, I hope you guys chime in and do a big order. Who knows, in the future Ill buy the offsprings from you guys.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Yup got the RO, easy to install works great and super cheap! The wife loves drinking it, I like making soda stream water, and my shrimpies love it. I might actually use some in my 49 to get the hardness down, as the Netleas in there isnt buffering my tank anymore.

In regards to the Buce, I might be the only one here gonna try them out. In regards to the source, Im pretty sure she will send pics of the actual bunch being delivered. My buddy in BC got some great ones from her, and good packing as well.



FlyingHellFish said:


> Hahah Jimmy, you sound like a war lord here. Count me in, how much are you guys thinking of going with this?
> 
> Did you ever end up getting that RO unit? I'm thinking of getting the Aquatic Life, seem like the cheapest unit right now.
> 
> What the tpt? I never heard of that site? You guys want to clue me in on this?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont think buce require any maintenance like anabuis. Just low light plants which is great. Good looking + low demands. If there is interest Canada wide for these, you can make some good $$. Unfortunately, from what Ive seen, people are just not serious about this hobby.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Like anything else, we need to create the interest as leaders in the community. With that being said, I think it also comes down to population, we just dont have the population density in major cities outside of Toronto and VAn city compared to the states and high density countries in Europe.

However, being in the aquascaping community for over 15 years, I have seen a drastic increase and utilization in the community. Take this forum for example, cultivation/plant section was a ladder introduction to this forums existence due to its popularity.

When I sold plant clipping to luckys aquarium 15 years ago, all he had was ferns, cabombas and hornwort; now he is ordering from tropica and florida farms, and carry a line of ADA products.

Who knew talking to Sam at AI when he first opened at the back of that aquatic store, that a Aquscaping store would actually flourish (I hope it stays).

I also think utilization of this forum has been increasing by the day. I just hope more businesses can flourish to drive the market and in turn, interest by the greater population.

I would like to see a nice aquascape at the entrance of all aquarium stores. I think a low tech and high tech tank should always be show cased at aquarium stores to open the novice eye that you can start the hobby with aquascaping instead of just a 10 gallon tank with a stupid bubbling castle and a overstocking of golf fish (no offence to all the golf fish lovers out there =p). I think aquarium owners should do their research into the hobby, it they did they would realize what a great margins aquatic plants can be. Stores like lucky and menagerie makes a killing from their plants.

This is just my 2cents



Sameer said:


> I dont think buce require any maintenance like anabuis. Just low light plants which is great. Good looking + low demands. If there is interest Canada wide for these, you can make some good $$. Unfortunately, from what Ive seen, people are just not serious about this hobby.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Yea Ive been in the hobby for maybe 5 years or less, Ive been selling for almost as long so Im new. But Ive noticed the demand for low light plant is much more than high light. I struggle to sell at times even though it like $1 for 20 stems. But over the years Ive done alot of sales thru kijiji and Ive promoted this site everytime. I want this site to grow and people to come in because it benefits us all. And I love seeing those pics from Japan of the aquatic stores, serious shizz there. I want it like that here. But I think the popularity has yet to start.

And yes, I hate all the goldfish crap. I love menagerie, I think its the best plant store in TO. Ive not been to luckys but mena is the only place for plants, outside of GTAA and kijiji. BA is overpriced but they sell decent quality mostly low and high light/requiring plants. Its just amazing I was struggling to sell some plants here but when I posted them on TPT, for a much higher price, I was flooded with pms. I wish to see the day like that here too.

Anyway, Im in this hobby for good, it will only get better in as we go on and I hope this flourishes.


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

*Genuinely Thrilled*

I've now been involved in the hobby for 1.5 years and I am genuinely thrilled to see the response to this thread and to be part of this growing hobby.

I had a long talk with Herald at the Menagerie (also my favorite aquatic plant shop  ) about Buce and some other rare plants. He told me about a few hobbyists who had tried to infiltrate the Canadian aquatic plant market with large overheads and good plans but were ultimately unsuccessful (citing our geography/climate *labor* and amount of interest at the time those ventures took place as the ultimate deciding factor in their failures). We both mused over the idea of tissue culture having potential in Canada...

I've been looking into new types of green house designs specifically to overcome many of the problems associated with our winter climate (mostly with aquaponics in mind); I still don't think the aquascaping scene is big enough for a small scale commercial aquatic plant project here yet. However, as several of you mentioned, more people are developing an interest every day. I think Ripley's Aquarium will spark more interest in fish keeping and, inevitably, some of those new hobbyists will also be into plants. I hope the day comes when interest in plants in the GTA, provincially and nationally is strong enough that some one is wiling to try again. I hope one day to see a true aquacaping store in the down town area because demand could cover the overhead (my dream retirement business  ). I'm not giving this hobby up any time soon so I look forward to being a part of the community you've all established and nurtured here.

I'm definitely interested in starting to collect some rarer varieties of aquatic plants in the future, but I need to start small. @jimmyjam, if you can swing that kind of price for Bucephalandra motleyana, I'm definitely in for a sprout when you put together an order. I'm not set up to keep large orders at the moment so getting the paperwork myself isn't worth it yet, but I hope it is one day 

Please let me know Jimmy when you start to plan an order, I would be thrilled to get my hands on some Buce .

Regards all


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Buce Sp. Paris


----------

